
An interview with Ross Anderson on new threats to security and privacy - gpresot
https://www.edge.org/conversation/ross_anderson-the-threat
======
theprop
"And that’s why Microsoft software is so insecure, and why everything that
prevails in the marketplace starts off by being insecure. People race to get
that market position, and in the process they made it really easy for people
to write software for their platform. They didn’t let boring things like
access controls or proper cryptography get in the way."

If no one is using the internet or computers, then there's no point being
sophisticated about its security and privacy. This unfortunately makes certain
technologies like e-mail impossible to make truly private...and it's hard to
get a few billion people to change their email protocol now, though not
impossible. For example, https protocol was added and widely adopted for the
internet.

